# Theopropus elegans, Hymenopus coronatus



## Vulcain (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello everybody !

Some pics of _Theopropus elegans_, in mating :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

_Hymenopus coronatus_, in mating :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Best regards,

Paul


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 31, 2010)

The size difference in both these species is unbelievable! My mom couldn't believe how big the female orchids are compared to the males, and she's an outsider! :lol: 

Very nice pictures!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 31, 2010)

yes, you take very nice pictures!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 31, 2010)

Laura, did you notice the round eyeballs?


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 31, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Laura, did you notice the round eyeballs?


Of the Theopropus elegans? Yes, I did. I almost thought they were creobroters until I noticed that. Very similar appearance to a c. pictipennis


----------



## ismart (Oct 31, 2010)

Fantastic pics!


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 1, 2010)

shame that in the rare event that you can find an orchid mantis here it's 90 bucks &lt;_&lt;


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 1, 2010)

Ricardo said:


> shame that in the rare event that you can find an orchid mantis here it's 90 bucks &lt;_&lt;


I promise to sell my nymphs for less than that


----------



## Vulcain (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello,

Thank you, you are great  

I'm going to share other pictures.

In France, where i live, one pair of Hymenopus coronatus L5 or L6 is 20 or 30€ (= 27 or 41 $), but it's rare.

Thank you,

Paul


----------



## naeff002 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hymenopus are very beautiful animals. Beautiful pictures


----------



## Precarious (Nov 2, 2010)

Grreat pics!



Laura G said:


> I promise to sell my nymphs for less than that


Sale! One week only!

$89.99!


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 2, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Sale! One week only!
> 
> $89.99!


Ahem....**Dr. Evil voice with pinky to mouth** One billion dollars!!!! MUHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Ricardo (Dec 9, 2010)

Laura G said:


> Ahem....**Dr. Evil voice with pinky to mouth** One billion dollars!!!! MUHAHAHAHA!!!!!


* austin powers kills doctor evil and Ricardo gets discount on orchids


----------

